# York Meet Shopping List



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

It is time, if you have not already done it, to put together your York Meet shopping list. 

Our list is not complicated this time. We have a Shell Tanker Truck to pick up from Jack Pearce that he is lighting. We will probably get a few more items form him as well. Other than that, it comes down to what we find that must come home with us. 

*Tell us what is on your York Meet shopping list.*


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just looking for the MTH DAP NS 2 pack sleeper cars, Pennsylvania, and Alabama, to finish my DAP set and maybe some illiminator , nada smoke fluid. Other then that not to much.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Wanting to meet a lot of members there from here.

Bob P


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

*Wanting to meet a lot of members there from here.*



Count on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My shopping list is to meet as many new folks as I can in the time allotted. 

I don't have anything specific on my list right now, I need to make room for anything new.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Due to a recent flood of preorders coming in, this York I am looking to sell more than I buy, but I will still be on the lookout for any of the 10 or so MTH Premier NS Heritage High Cubes that I am missing, and certain K-Line aluminum hoppers, if I can find them at a good price.

In any case, I will probably find something that I never knew that I wanted. It seems to happen every York whether I want it to or not. 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Andy, we will look you up in the Blue Hall.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I _*would like*_ to pick up a few things that I don't know I need yet. And especially to *meet the good folks on this forum in person, who will be there.*

Oh, that's right. I'm way out west and won't be going. Maybe someday.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

this is the ALASKA RR , vooodoooo warrior, I sware I saw one of those
2 superliners ,in the driveway shedding a tear for their brothers and sisters,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Nothing I'm planing on. I'll stop by mega steam and pick up a couple of products from Jeb and maybe a couple of parts I need at MTH but not looking for anything in particular.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Chris, 
I know _THAT_ plan...usually falls apart quickly! HAHA.

If I could go to York, I'd probably not go. I've done enough 'damage' this past year!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

My list is mainly k-line passenger cars:
K-4610C	Baltimore & Ohio "The Columbian" 21" 2-PAC	
K-4610D	B&O 21" Aluminum Passenger 2-PAC	
K-4610E	B&O 21" Aluminum Passenger 2-PAC	
K-4620C	C&NW "The 400" 21" Bi-Level 4-PAC	
K-4620E	C&NW 21" "The 400" Gallery Car 2-PAC	
K-4633B	GN Empire Builder 21" 6-PAC	
K-4633C	GN Empire Builder 21" 4-PAC
K-4636H	Tri-Rail 21" Bombardier Commuter Car 4-PAC	
K-4642B	Metra 21" Bi-Level 4-PAC	
K-4650C	NP "North Coast Ltd." 21" Passenger Car 2-PAC
K-4670L	NYC Empire State Express 21" 6-PAC	
K-4670M	NYC Empire State Express 21" 4-PAC
K-4688E	SP Daylight 21" 6-PAC	
K-4688F	SP Daylight 21" 4-PAC
K-4690C	Union Pacific "City of Los Angeles" 21" Passenger Car 3-PAC	
K-4690D	UP "City of Los Angeles" 21" 2-PAC

Okay maybe I should have said any k-line 21 passenger. LOL If I find just one I'll be happy, if I find them all I wouldn't be eating for a month!!!!! If you know anyone who would be interested in selling one of those, please contact me!! Email in profile.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Andy, we will look you up in the Blue Hall.


Looking forward to it, Brian. 

Andy


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Chris Lonero said:


> Nothing I'm planing on. I'll stop by mega steam and pick up a couple of products from Jeb and maybe a couple of parts I need at MTH but not looking for anything in particular.


Hi CHRIS,
Does MTH have traction tires at their booth in the Orange Hall?


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I've learned that the York Meet is too dangerous to bring a 'want' list! If you stick to finding and buying what's on your list, you run the risk of running out of allotted funds to get those train items that jump out of nowhere that are not on the list.

My 'want' list is mostly of items I skipped pre-ordering, mostly because of volume. But there are many times I planned to go just for the social aspect of the Meet and came home with a minivan full of trains!

At the York Meet, you don't look for the trains, the trains find you!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Laz, MTH traction tires are sold at the MTH Parts and Service booth. The location at April's Meet was CC 07.

April's Orange Hall Dealer List


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Jim. now that is what a call a "*shopping list"*. Can't beat those K-Lines . Hope you find them all.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

If I find all those I might have to rent a u haul


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Laz, MTH traction tires are sold at the MTH Parts and Service booth. The location at April's Meet was CC 07.
> 
> April's Orange Hall Dealer List


Yes they have a good selection of parts including traction tires and bulbs.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Laz, MTH traction tires are sold at the MTH Parts and Service booth. The location at April's Meet was CC 07.
> 
> April's Orange Hall Dealer List


Thanks BRIAN, I need a set or two.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I picked up some tires back in April for the MTH C&O M-1 Steam Turbine a friend of mine donated to me. I was surprised that it uses the same tires as their diesels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

rboatertoo said:


> Okay maybe I should have said any k-line 21 passenger. LOL If I find just one I'll be happy, if I find them all I wouldn't be eating for a month!!!!! If you know anyone who would be interested in selling one of those, please contact me!! Email in profile.


WOW!

You had better have an armored truck bring the cash with you to York for all that stuff!


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

and if Jim is running up and down the isle, towards................
Brian < need to be sure you jump across any tables to get in front of him,
If you see he is headed to anything BLUE/ With Yellow horizontal stipes beginning with
the 1st Letter in the alphabet. You can still long jump 4 ft across a table , correct!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My first visit to York, I didn't get anything big, just a couple of tools and the like. The next time I spend over $2,000 in the first day! Now I try to pace myself a bit, but there's always something that calls my name...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

Terry, that's a given!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I'm not going, but I have a list anyway - take it wherever I go. I look for these four locos all the time . . . 
- Scale Northern Pacific Z-5 at an (even halfway) reasonable price. 
- Union Pacific Propane GTEL & tender
- N&W 2300 turbine (Jawn Henry) with tender
- Diecast Gresley A3 or A4 (Mallard) - tinplate will not do


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

That's also an impressive list, Lee.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I am pretty set on the blue and gold, except for the dinner sounds car. I hope Brian already has that one!!!!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> My list is mainly k-line passenger cars:
> 
> K-4690C	Union Pacific "City of Los Angeles" 21" Passenger Car 3-PAC
> K-4690D	UP "City of Los Angeles" 21" 2-PAC


Jim,

There's more UP cars!

K-4690H UP 21" 2 Pack. _Placid Haven_ and _Chair Car_

K-4690-49002 UP 21" _Sun_ Flat End Observation. (Separate individual sale).

4690C are the easier cars to find. The 2 packs are difficult. The Observation is very hard to find and demands a premium-It's the only flat end UP observation made in 3R.

They're beautiful cars. Hope you find a set.

One day, I'll make it to York. Look forward to meeting you all then.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

if i ever went, it would not be to shop, but to meet.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh no, not more cars!!! LOL 

I think I have made a pack with Brian, so no jumping required.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Getting very excited:

my list (so far)
627 Lehigh Valley 44 tonner......Black/Red version

Livingston O27 passenger car....silver

Maplewood O27 passenger car......green

Marx floodlight towers

Diecast 1/50 US army tanks

Most of my cash is destined for "whatever" purchases


You may be wondering why all the PostWar.....lots of nice people give me their battered childhood trains. Once I determine what the actual set is/was, I try to re-creat it to make it complete.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

*"I hope Brian already has that one!!!!"*

Yes Jim. I have this car. I purchased all seven when they were issued way back in 2004.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

7?? Oh no! I have to add to more items to my wish list


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate that I'm having to miss another York! I'm hoping I can go to the Big E or the Spring York. I never bring a list because I'll lose it. I'm always on the hunt for large scale steam locomotives asthere are still many that I don't have. I also look for first generation diesels and passenger stock. Lastly,more than half the time is spent visiting old friends and making new friends.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

Ricky, for the O-Gauge guy, there is no comparison between the York Meet and the Big E. The York Meet is where it is at,* BY FAR*!

I am a regular attender at the York Meet, but I have also been to many, many train shows. My wife and I went to the Big E show this past January and found that for us, it was something we will not go back to. Maybe 10% of the show was O-Gauge. We only went because we wanted to visit with Evans Design that also attended this show.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Ricky, for the O-Gauge guy, there is no comparison between the York Meet and the Big E. The York Meet is where it is at,* BY FAR*!
> 
> I am a regular attender at the York Meet, but I have also been to many, many train shows. My wife and I went to the Big E show this past January and found that for us, it was something we will not go back to. Maybe 10% of the show was O-Gauge. We only went because we wanted to visit with Evans Design that also attended this show.


Absolutely agreed! I've been attending York off and on since 1982.Sometimes you have to settle for something else and the Big E and Cal-Stewart (Ontario,Ca.) are my 2nd choices.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am hoping to get there at least on the first day and if I do it's O scale passenger car interior stuff (including passengers!) I am looking for. I think that Jack Pearce comes highly recommended for this, or at least lighting, which I did not know the one and only time so far I have attended York and passed on visiting his stand (as I was not in the market for lighted vehicles). Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

Jack does custom interiors for passenger cars. He does lighting, passengers, and if you have a Dining Car, he does tables with lighted candles. Really cool!!!!!


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Jack does custom interiors for passenger cars. He does lighting, passengers, and if you have a Dining Car, he does tables with lighted candles. Really cool!!!!!


Well then he's my first stop assuming I make it. 

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I live less than 2 hours away, but haven’t gone to the York meet yet. I’m thinking about going for one day (Friday) with my wife. I’ll be looking for a yellow and brown 751E M10000, a PRR N6b and a bottle of Megasteam B-gone. I’m also hoping to see some of you guys. I doubt that we will make it to all the halls in one day and I suspect my wife will be “trained out” long before 5:00 PM, so I’ll probably start out in the non-dealer halls. I didn’t pre-register so I think that means I start in the silver or blue hall.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

*"I’m also hoping to see some of you guys"*

Lehigh, look for the *black jackets with the really cool MTF logo* on the front. You can't miss it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"I’m also hoping to see some of you guys"*
> 
> Lehigh, look for the *black jackets with the really cool MTF logo* on the front. You can't miss it.


OK. What does the MTF logo look like?


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Look for the "Men in Black". Cant wait to get the shirts and jackets


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Harborbelt, where are you in Illinois? With a name like that you must be on the south side?


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

So, how does one get a jacket?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

Not to tease you, but as soon as I figure our the copy & paste function, I will post the logo and how to order your shirts, jackets, etc. I promise you, you will like this logo.

Should be this evening.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No copy/paste directly in the forum, you have to upload a graphic file and then link it into the message.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> My list is mainly k-line passenger cars:
> ...snip...
> K-4636H Tri-Rail 21" Bombardier Commuter Car 4-PAC
> ...snip...


Good luck finding that one. It may have been announced/in the works when K-Line went belly-up. I have been looking for the 21" SFRTA for years in O but have only seen the 15" and 18". The N scale car below is what the Tri-Rail livery looks like:


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Lehigh 64.....JT sometimes sells out of a certain Megasteam product....so, If you want the B-gone....send him an email and order it....he'll hold it for you.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

J.S., two beautiful paint jobs. K-Line did it right.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update Dave on the k-line, guess I'll switch that one to the sounder


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> Harborbelt, where are you in Illinois? With a name like that you must be on the south side?


Sent you a private message just now. Go Sox!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

List is upgraded.....
627 Lehigh Valley 44 tonner......Black/Red version

Livingston O27 passenger car....silver

Maplewood O27 passenger car......green

Marx floodlight towers

Diecast 1/50 US army tanks

Light bulbs

Take MPC F3 and LCCA NH Alco to Timko's for the addition of traction tire wheels to improve traction on my Atlas track home layout

a 671, well worn/well loved but running

Tale my 2003 scale Hudson with the Scullin drivers to someone who can replace a smoke unit

Metal pipes for early postwar flat car


Peter


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Peter, you must be getting anxious about this meet. Lots to find! Good luck with your search.

Are you planning on joining us Thursday night at Alexander's for diner?


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Unlikely, Brian.....I will be traveling with my Modular Group....I'm very excited that there will be 8, 9 of maybe 10 of us coming up from our group. We'll be together.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Just bring them all with you to our Dinner, We will fit you all in.


----------

